# Get  Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11/g/n WiFi adapter to work !



## tunixbsd (Apr 10, 2014)

First of all,Hello World.
I would like to know how get my "Realtek  RTL8188CE 802.11/g/n" WiFi    adapter to work on FreeBSD. I have tried it via the urtw() module but when I run `ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtw0` it always returns ifconfig:SIOCIFCREATE2:Device not configured.I have tried the same with urtwn().Sorry if i posted it in the wrong place and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is a driver being attached to your device? Please provide the output of `pciconf -lbcev`.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my output : 

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x01048086 chip=0x01048086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 0 version 1
    PCI errors = Received Master-Abort
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x20201297 chip=0x01168086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf6400000, size 4194304, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
    cap 05[90] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 13[a4] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7d0a000, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[8c] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7d08000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7d00000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 1 root endpoint max data 128(128) FLR link x0(x0)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[130] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x1c108086 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x1c108086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x1c128086 chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x1c128086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
pcib3@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x1c148086 chip=0x1c148086 rev=0xb4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x0(x1)
                 speed 0.0(5.0) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x1c148086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7d07000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x1c498086 chip=0x1c498086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 1 version 0
		 features: AMT, 4 PCI-e x1 slots
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0b0, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0a0, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf090, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf080, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf060, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7d06000, size 2048, enabled
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message enabled with 1 message
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 12[a8] = SATA Index-Data Pair
    cap 13[b0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x20201297 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7d05000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf040, size 32, enabled
none2@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x818110ec chip=0x817610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7200000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 019181feff4ce000
none3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x20201297 chip=0x2382197b rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'SD/MMC Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7c06000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[a4] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[94] = MSI supports 1 message 
sdhci_pci0@pci0:2:0:2:	class=0x080501 card=0x20201297 chip=0x2381197b rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'Standard SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7c05000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[a4] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[94] = MSI supports 1 message 
none4@pci0:2:0:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x20201297 chip=0x2383197b rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'MS Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7c04000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[a4] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[94] = MSI supports 1 message 
jme0@pci0:2:0:5:	class=0x020000 card=0x20201297 chip=0x0250197b rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf7c00000, size 16384, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd100, size 128, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[50] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 11[40] = MSI-X supports 8 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x10[0x2000], PBA in map 0x10[0x3000]
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit, vector masks
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 12, 2014)

tunixbsd said:
			
		

> none2@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x818110ec chip=0x817610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
> vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
> device     = 'RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter'


The "none" indicates no driver is being attached. The urtw(4) and urtwn(4) drivers you mentioned are for USB. The RTL8188CE is PCI.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 12, 2014)

So,which driver do I need to install ? And Which module do i need to load?


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 15, 2014)

Is this device  already supported  ? Is there a driver who works for this device ? I have seen in http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Wireless_Testing  the RTL8188CE driver is the urtwn() ported from openbsd .


----------

